# Help identifying wall carrier



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Please help me identify this carrier I know it’s a Zurn looks like the casting number is 38185. Ive never seen one like this before without a bracket that mounts to the floor. It seems like all the weight is carried by the piping. It had a regular black steel nipple coming out of it. I’m assuming I’ll be able to use the typical 4” plastic adjustable nipple and the standard hardware to put the new toilet back on the wall after the wall is repaired.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Call/email ZURN.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Never seen that before. dayum.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I should’ve taken a pic before I removed the rods and the nipple. It’s also a back to back unit. There’s another toilet on the adjacent wall.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Right outlet, left Outlet or bottom Outlet. Your choice. Although I've never seen one that old.


----------

